# Cat in sink



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

This is where Boots waits for me while I shower every morning.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I can't see the image, Dave.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

No, here


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Ahh... thank you good sir. Very nice!


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mia does the same thing. She stays there while I dry off and dress too. She finally gets out when she sees me bring the hairdryer and straightner in to do my hair. I blew the dryer on her once and shr has never forgotten. lol


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Cute! At least you get some privacy. Boots is a very polite, kitty. Egypt peers at me from in between the shower liner and curtain.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cute, mine prefer the kitchen sink in the afternoon sun lol


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

What is it with cats and sinks, anyway? Nice cat. Nice pic.



Penny135 said:


> I blew the dryer on her once and shr has never forgotten. lol


I don't use my hair dryer often, but one time I used it and poor Missy looked at me in horror as I pointed it at my head.


----------



## Modra (Jan 17, 2011)

Shelia does the same thing, is very funny sometimes if I let the water run, she likes to put her head under the tap, crazy little cat, she's all wet afterwards, hahaha


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

My first cat, Onyx, used to hang in the sink all the time. The heat/ac duct came up underneath the vanity. So in winter the sink was nice and warm and cool in the summer. She'd sleep in it at night a lot. You don't know how many times I'd go to the bathroom in the middle of the night and wash my hands in the tub faucet so I didn't disturb her....


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a friend who has a cat that likes having water put on their head.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think you need more toothbrushes....


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

you should submit this pic to catsinsinks.com


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I think you need more toothbrushes....


I'm thinking the same thing....


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> I'm thinking the same thing....


Maybe he has been lying to us all along about living alone.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Can't be a woman. A bunch of dirty cups and toothbrushes strewn on the countertops....


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Here comes (or seats) my Bryan:


----------

